# LED Lighting



## Usualwill (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking for an efficient way of lighting my viv for day and night viewing without affecting temps and it seems that LED lighting might be a solution. I see on ebay sellers offering moonlight LED but haven't seen anything for daytime viewing.
Does anyone have experience of lighting with LED's and where to get daytime LED kits?
BTW - Its for a leo so no need for UV lighting - purely for viewing pleasure.

Thanks


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/94598-new-vivs-led-lighting.html from a previous post


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Osram Dot-It LED Black - Lightbulbs Direct - Your source for buying domestic light bulbs!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I use LEDs a lot at work, making up your own LED lighting system is dead easy, you need a plug-in transformer (variable voltage is best, they only cost a few pounds), wire, LEDS, and some resistors. If you can use a soldering iron it's only a few minutes work to put it together.

If you're not capable of doing that you can buy strips of LEDS on a self-adhesive backing, already wired up with resistors, just connect a power supply (usually 9V or 12V) and you're done.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I came across a fairly new LED lighting range in red, blue and green called hydor Aqua Colour  in my local rep shop which though marketed mainly for aquariums are also suitable for terraniums, vivs etc..... size wise they don't take up much more room then a small pygmy bulb and they as simple as plug in and go


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

eBay UK Shop - Specialist Lighting UK: Coloured Strip Lighting, Aquarium Moonlight kits, Home Lighting Kits

I'm still to get round to buying there


----------

